# Reggae, who digs it?



## Comatoke (Apr 17, 2013)

ok, so I know this is a weed forum so i'm sure its played out.

BUT I dont think i've seen a reggae thread

PLUS

this reggae is one of my favorites, and it's about one of my favorite subjects. NAY my MOST favorite subject. 

GROWING GREEN STUFF!

[video=youtube;GPFD5Rv34K0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPFD5Rv34K0[/video]

Also if your into it, check out Niyorah, Elijah prophet, or obvi bob marley, but thats a little played out. 

Hope you like it!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2013)

reggae. I love it


----------



## biglungs (Apr 18, 2013)

u know who didnt like reggae? 


hitler


----------



## Medical Grade (Apr 18, 2013)

Tribal seeds - the garden. -look this up on youtube!


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 18, 2013)

Reggae is my favourite music also, back in the day I used to go to a night club where they played reggae all the time, we used to wait for all the black guys to arrive so we could dance with them to it, my they could dance! it was so sensual and erotic the white guys just hadn't got it and many a fight broke out because of their jealousy. Happy days  When ever I hear it now it just takes me straight back to those times, my husband hates it, I m not sure if its the actual music or the memory of me being up close and personal to the black guys lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2013)

hi granny. I didn't know you loved reggae music. that's awesome. 






here's a tune from me to you granny.. enjoy  
[video=youtube;JdPV4yO7LKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdPV4yO7LKQ[/video]


----------



## smok3h (Apr 22, 2013)

Medical Grade said:


> Tribal seeds - the garden. -look this up on youtube!


Saw them live in Minneapolis a few years back. Great show! I remember that night well because there was a memorable experience at the strip club afterwards with a friend of mine.

So yeah, i obviously dig reggae. Peter Tosh is probably my favorite.


----------



## smok3h (Apr 22, 2013)

Speaking of that show, the band that opened for them was also awesome. They're called Seedless, a band from California.. I don't know that they're that popular on the national scene, but you can find their shit on YouTube. I suggest checking them out... got a sort of Sublime feel to them. I was an instant fan after seeing them live.


----------



## Bobo Zion (Jun 6, 2014)

Comatoke said:


> ok, so I know this is a weed forum so i'm sure its played out.
> 
> BUT I dont think i've seen a reggae thread
> 
> ...


Blessings And Greetings
Here's Our Latest Mix
Its Always 4-20 In Zion Volume #2
Play It Share It Download It Smoke To It
https://soundcloud.com/hottafyahpondem/its-always-420-in-zion-vol2


----------



## Bobo Zion (Nov 2, 2015)

ROOTS GARDEN CULTURE MIX (reggae)

https://soundcloud.com/hottafyahpondem/roots-garden-culture-mix-by-no-ramp-family


----------

